# Ziwi Peak??



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeager was on Orijen Puppy for the past 3 months, and I'm thinking the 40% protein is too much for him though. So I thought to switch him to another food since he's ready for an adult food, and he gets soft stool often. Plus, I heard that feeding a dog that stays at home during the day a high protein diet is like putting rocket fuel in a lawn mower(can anyone verify this??), and he is rather restless during the day even though I take him out on a 30 minute walk in the mornings. 

I wanted to try Acana, but the store I went to didn't have any, so we ended up trying a lot of different samples but the only one he touched was the Ziwi Peak lamb. I ended up going home with a bag of Ziwi Peak. This one is 32% protein. Does anyone else here feed Ziwi Peak? It's a bit pricey for such a little bag, so I'm just experimenting here. Is it really worth the price?? And on the bag it says to feed only 0.5 of their little scoop cup for a 6 pounder, which is only 1 ounce of food. that seems really little to me. I don't want to starve the little guy either! So hard to strike a balance, especially when he's super picky about food. 

I really liked Orijen because it got rid of his tear stains, and I might just go try Acana next.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What are the moisture % in each food. You can't compare protein % without calculating it on dry matter for each food.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

jmm said:


> What are the moisture % in each food. You can't compare protein % without calculating it on dry matter for each food.


:blush: I didn't know about that. Moisture % for Orijen is 10, and Ziwi Peak is 15.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So the Ziwi Peak dry matter protein is 38% and the orijen is 44%
Dry Matter Basis… The Only Reliable Way to Compare Dog Foods


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

jmm said:


> So the Ziwi Peak dry matter protein is 38% and the orijen is 44%
> Dry Matter Basis… The Only Reliable Way to Compare Dog Foods


omg..*face palm* that's barely any different. now I feel really ignorant @[email protected], but the only upside is that Yeager loves the new taste. thank you so much for the info though!! now I can be slightly less clueless..


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've tried Ziwi Peak and my malt loved it too but it is way to high in FAT. The store owner told me it is one of the highest fat foods on the market.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> I've tried Ziwi Peak and my malt loved it too but it is way to high in FAT. The store owner told me it is one of the highest fat foods on the market.


Ziwi Peak has a fat content of 31%! :w00t:

Acana is only 19%.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Yeager was on Orijen Puppy for the past 3 months, and I'm thinking the 40% protein is too much for him though. So I thought to switch him to another food since he's ready for an adult food, and he gets soft stool often. Plus, I heard that feeding a dog that stays at home during the day a high protein diet is like putting rocket fuel in a lawn mower(can anyone verify this??), and he is rather restless during the day even though I take him out on a 30 minute walk in the mornings.
> 
> I wanted to try Acana, but the store I went to didn't have any, so we ended up trying a lot of different samples but the only one he touched was the Ziwi Peak lamb. I ended up going home with a bag of Ziwi Peak. This one is 32% protein. Does anyone else here feed Ziwi Peak? It's a bit pricey for such a little bag, so I'm just experimenting here. Is it really worth the price?? And on the bag it says to feed only 0.5 of their little scoop cup for a 6 pounder, which is only 1 ounce of food. that seems really little to me. I don't want to starve the little guy either! So hard to strike a balance, especially when he's super picky about food.
> 
> I really liked Orijen because it got rid of his tear stains, and I might just go try Acana next.


I tried it. Mine loved it for a little while then turned up their nose. I am now trying VeRUS, have been on it for 2 days. So far so good.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Ziwi Peak has a fat content of 31%! :w00t:
> 
> Acana is only 19%.
> 
> Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings



So let's make that dry matter base so it is comparable.

Ziwi Peak is 36.5%

Acana is 21%


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> So let's make that dry matter base so it is comparable.
> 
> Ziwi Peak is 36.5%
> 
> Acana is 21%


The link I posted did use the dry matter base for both brands.

Ziwi Peak 

The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 40%, a fat level of 31% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 21%.

Acana

The dashboard reports a dry matter protein reading of 37%, a fat level of 19% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 36%.

Acana Grain Free
 
The dashboard reports a dry matter protein reading of 36%, a fat level of 20% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 36%.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Check out this link.

ZiwiPeak Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------

